# Easter Humor



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*HAPPY EASTER!

A man is driving along a highway and sees a rabbit jump out

across the middle of the road. He swerves to avoid hitting it,

but unfortunately the rabbit jumps right in front of the

car. The driver, a sensitive man as well as an animal lover,

pulls over and gets out to see what has become of the rabbit. Much to his dismay,

the rabbit is dead. The driver feels so awful that he begins to cry.

A beautiful blonde woman driving down the highway

sees a man crying on the side of the road and pulls over.

She steps out of the car and asks the man what's wrong.

"I feel terrible," ! he explains, "I accidentally hit this rabbit

and killed it." The blonde says, "Don't worry." She runs to her car

and pulls out a spray can. She walks over to the limp, dead rabbit,

bends down, and sprays the contents onto the rabbit.

The rabbit jumps up, waves its paw at the two of

them and hops off down the road. Ten feet away the rabbit stops,

turns around and waves again, he hops down the road another 10 feet,

turns and waves, hops another ten feet, turns and waves,

and repeats this again and again and again, until he hops out of sight.

The man is astonished. He runs over to the woman and demands,

"What is in that can? What did you spray on that rabbit?"

The woman turns the can around so that the man can read the label.

It says..

(Are you ready for this?)

(Are you sure?)

(This is bad!)

(It's definitely a Blonde Joke!)

(You know you could just click off and not read the punch line....)

(You can still delete it)

(You know you're gonna be sorry)

(Last chance)

(OK, here it is)

It says,

"Hair Spray - Restores life to dead hair and adds permanent wave."

Happy Easter!!!*


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Boooo...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well... I can't say I wasn't warned.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Happy Easter


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Happy Easter


----------

